
Experts Explain: What Is DevOps? - pauljaworski
https://stackshare.io/posts/experts-explain-what-is-devops
======
CodingAdam
[https://aws.amazon.com/devops/what-is-
devops/](https://aws.amazon.com/devops/what-is-devops/) a very simple yet
effective explanation

